
NYC Councilman Paul Vallone Credits Hydroxychloroquine for Covid-19 Recovery - ColanR
https://nypost.com/2020/08/08/nyc-councilman-credits-hydroxychloroquine-for-covid-19-recovery/
======
poormystic
how disgusting

